# Short film shot on 550D wins "Image and Sound" Short Film Award, Check it out.



## 550d_lover (May 23, 2010)

Hey everyone!!

This short film I recently made with some friends in Wellington, New Zealand was entered in a 48 Hour film making competition. It won "Sexiest Film (Image and Sound)" Award, from 150 other entrants.

Please check it out here, [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSVPFNgNojc&fmt=18[/ame]

The entire thing was shot on my 550D with mostly a 50mm 1.8, sometimes the standard 18-55mm lens. Edited in Premiere.


----------



## freeze3kgt (May 23, 2010)

I liked it a lot!

you packed a 2 hour romance movie into 7 mins!  good job

cant believe you did that with a 550d looked awesome


----------



## leftypony (May 23, 2010)

wow, really impressive work! and I loved the bit with the empty suitcase.


----------



## 550d_lover (May 23, 2010)

Thanks!

Yeah, it was the first time we actually used the 550D, gave it a baptism of fire and it came through with flying colours.

I overheard someone in front of me at one of the film screenings telling their friend they swear we had shot it on 35mm film!

stoked.


----------



## AlexL (May 24, 2010)

The movie looks very good. Can't believe it was on a t2i.


----------



## mako (Oct 14, 2010)

How do you feel about the focus issues? I find the soft shots and searching for focus a bit distracting ...


----------

